# 5520 questions



## Tflynn (May 16, 2018)

Hello, I'm New to the forum so forgive me if I'm posting this in the wrong place. I've been eyeing a 5520 that I'm considering buying. It's got duals and a cab (a configuration I've never seen) and I think it would be perfect for my intended use which is pulling an 11 foot chisel and a 10 ft. Disc to work up my 40 acre hay field every year. My question is, what is the expected lifespan for one of these? The one I'm looking at has 5881 hours. I'm fairly mechanically inclined but that doesn't mean I want to work on it all the time and dump a ton of money into it. What do you guys think? Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Tflynn,

That's a moderate number of hours. From what I've read the 5520 gets good reviews. I would prefer a manual transmission, because the automatic features cost a lot of money to repair. Are you buying from a dealer or private individual? If private individual, he should be open to questions, and you can pass judgement if he's being honest


----------

